# Help: Market enabler or similar for installing apps which say 'not supported in your country'



## vamci07 (Aug 14, 2011)

I've Galaxy nexus, and the market is updated to Play store (latest android market). I've Codename Android ICS version installed. Need help installing apps from Play store which say "Not supported in your country". I installed 'Market enabler', and pointed it to T-mobile US, Verizon US, but still no use. Can someone please help me with this?


----------



## konv (Mar 18, 2012)

vamci07 said:


> I've Galaxy nexus, and the market is updated to Play store (latest android market). I've Codename Android ICS version installed. Need help installing apps from Play store which say "Not supported in your country". I installed 'Market enabler', and pointed it to T-mobile US, Verizon US, but still no use. Can someone please help me with this?


Get Market Unlocker from the market first. You can do 2 things to make it work after the installation:

1) Go to Settings -> Applications, find the android market there. Force stop it and clear data. Launch market unlocker and flip the magic switch. Launch the android market -> Victory!

2) Reboot your phone. Launch market unlocker and flip the magic switch. Launch the android market et voila.

If it still doesn't work for you, force stop the android market and clear its data again. It definitely works, so be persistent. I did that a couple of hours ago. Good luck!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## stigato (Mar 13, 2012)

MarketAccess works. You should check ' Emulate on boot'.


----------

